# Tico Update Pics (taken 28NOV2011)



## ticothetort2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just some shots of Tico in a soak this evening. He is growing fast and his coloring changes from day to day. We are really having fun watching this little dude grow. I didn't get measurements but you can see a size comparison pic. Thanks for looking.























And one of him on his basking spot


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow Vinnie. I can't believe how much Tico has grown. He is going to outgrow his new enclosure before you know it. He is so beautiful. Just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 28, 2011)

He looks great! Big too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## TortBrain (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so envious of the smoothness.
Thumbs up!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 28, 2011)

Great job Vinnie!


----------



## cherylim (Nov 28, 2011)

Tico's looking great! Nice work!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 28, 2011)

he looks to be growing quite well


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 29, 2011)

Tico is growing nicely, job well done..


----------



## Tom O. (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice tortoise!


----------



## dds7155 (Nov 29, 2011)

Im envious too , how old is he?


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 29, 2011)

He's a beauty! I like the 2nd pic


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 29, 2011)

dds7155 said:


> Im envious too , how old is he?



He is right around 15 months old.

Thanks everyone, it's been a lot of spraying and managing humidity levels but I think it's been worth it!


----------



## EKLC (Nov 29, 2011)

wow he looks beautiful, how much does he weigh?


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 29, 2011)

So pretty wish I had the room for a leopard


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 30, 2011)

EKLC said:


> wow he looks beautiful, how much does he weigh?



I haven't weighed him recently, a few weeks ago he was just under 600 grams so probably around 600 +or- a few grams.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, he is stunning!!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2011)

Man he looks fantastic. None of his siblings are quite that big. At least none of the ones I kept. My biggest ones are around 450 and some still as small as 280-300. You have done an amazing job there Vinnie. I too love watching their colors change and develop. Do you look at the plastron much? Mine are showing some really neat plastron patterns and designs. I was thinking of doing a post showing all the plastrons. Well, I find it interesting anyway...

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 30, 2011)

Tico looks beautiful!! It gives me hope that all this misting I do will pay off!! It's a full time job


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 1, 2011)

Vinnie, what does Tico's diet consist of? You should start a thread about Tico care, so we can copy exactly what you do. 



Tom said:


> Do you look at the plastron much? Mine are showing some really neat plastron patterns and designs. I was thinking of doing a post showing all the plastrons.



Do it!! That sounds fun


----------



## ticothetort2 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tom said:


> Man he looks fantastic. None of his siblings are quite that big. At least none of the ones I kept. My biggest ones are around 450 and some still as small as 280-300. You have done an amazing job there Vinnie. I too love watching their colors change and develop. Do you look at the plastron much? Mine are showing some really neat plastron patterns and designs. I was thinking of doing a post showing all the plastrons. Well, I find it interesting anyway...
> 
> Thanks for posting.



Thanks Tom, I do check out his palstron quite often. I will take pics and share them when I get a chance. I see that the number of your GPP's went up to 19, you growing the colony or are those some of this years sale babies?



ChiKat said:


> Vinnie, what does Tico's diet consist of? You should start a thread about Tico care, so we can copy exactly what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a busy week ahead of me with work but I will try to do a thread on his diet, enclosure, and routine in the next week or so.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 3, 2011)

I gotta tell you, Tico is the reason I was concidering a Leopard tort.... I just wish they didn't get so big! Thus the reason I decided on a Redfoot


----------



## Jacob (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, Tico looks great...
Nice I'm excited for the new thread


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 6, 2012)

Tico's smoothness and growth amazes me! I want updates!


----------



## ada caro (Mar 6, 2012)

SO ADORABLE


----------



## Zamric (Mar 6, 2012)

Zamric said:


> I gotta tell you, Tico is the reason I was concidering a Leopard tort.... I just wish they didn't get so big! Thus the reason I decided on a Redfoot



  funny how many times you can change your mind in a month or so... I ended up with 2 Leopards!


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 6, 2012)

Zamric said:


> funny how many times you can change your mind in a month or so... I ended up with 2 Leopards!



I know right! I changed my mind like four times and back and forth lol


----------

